
Show HN: Zero-configiration systemd containers - seletskiy
https://github.com/seletskiy/hastur
======
chatmasta
So wake-on-lan is supported? This should enable easy scaling of network based
containers like load balancers, proxies, etc. I recommend looking at the work
they're doing at Pantheon as an example of the power of systemd containers.

------
michaelmior
*configuration

~~~
seletskiy
Actually, I feel myself so stupid right now. >_<

~~~
michaelmior
We all make mistakes like that sometimes :)

------
inquist
cool!

